
TeamTrees has almost hit 20M trees planted - michaelbrooks
https://teamtrees.org/
======
gus_massa
Note that no tree has been planted, they only collected almost US$20M. From
the FAQ:

> _When will the trees be planted?_

> _Trees will be planted throughout the year starting in January of 2020 and
> completed no later than December 2022._ [...]

~~~
ksaj
This makes the headline and the claim on the page itself rather misleading,
doesn't it? It's a predicate - the trees are planted or they are not planted.
Speaking past tense about things that may or may not happen in the future is
deceitful at best.

I hope it succeeds. It obviously would be a good thing. But the current claims
are not unlike Trump demanding a Nobel for his North Korean Summit that
totally didn't work out like he said it did, or his fantasy reports of the
many new miles of Wall being built at a time there were no new miles at all,
but MIGHT be built, depending on if he can secure the money by squeezing it
out of other places first.

It _really_ casts a shadow of doubt on the entire premise.

